# 4 and 4 schedule



## Shayrow

I work in a city with a 4 on 2 off schedule, which is good, but Im looking for information on anyone that works a 4-4 schedule, or even a 4-3 schedule. Im looking for names of departments so as I may be able to reach out to specific unions to see the verbage on the scheduling for such shifts. Thanks!


----------



## 263FPD

Shayrow said:


> I work in a city with a 4 on 2 off schedule, which is good, but Im looking for information on anyone that works a 4-4 schedule, or even a 4-3 schedule. Im looking for names of departments so as I may be able to reach out to specific unions to see the verbage on the scheduling for such shifts. Thanks!


We work a 5 and 3. If that helps, PM me.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

We have both shifts. Patrol's night shift works 4 - 4, detectives work 4 - 3. I believe our contract can be found on the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office website. Both are great schedules, IMHO


----------

